# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Snowblower Chapter 2

## hunter63

Snow blower Chapter 2......

So after the gas line on the 2 stage big blower was repaired....was watching it run...seemed to be running a little ratty unless I run a 1/2 choke.

Noticed the inside of the muffler was glowing.......

Soooooo....either running really lean, 
BUT.....the carb has fixed needle, so can't really adjust it.

OR

Burned exhaust valve, blowing by and over heating muffler......

I'm thinking option #2 is the problem.

Now my options....

Do a valve job....haven't done one on a small engine for maybe 30 years and really don't want to spend the time and effort on an older unit 12/14 years maybe?...... knowing that other parts are worn so may have a bad transmission with a new motor.

Run till it drops/stops....(don't like doing that)
Buy a new one......(Most likely.....)

But my across the street neighbor has been coming over and taking care of it......which is nice, but I hate to have to depend on that as a option....I'm kinda a self sufficiently kinda guy.

Have actually held off on a new one... as the plan was to sell the city place and move to "The Place" and least for the summers.
So wouldn't need a snow blower, as the tractor handles the job there.

I guess I just talked my self into a new unit.....LOL

Shopping tomorrow......

The funny part is.....I can see and feel my thinking changing....

The was a time when I would take in project like this...fix them back up and move them along....

Anyone need a project?

----------


## kyratshooter

Go for the new unit Hunter.  Even if you fixed the old one it would be down for several days and it is not going to stop snowing while you fix it.

I am in the same fix with a boat motor.  

Needs a carb rebuild, but I am not going to be the one that does it.  Only difference is that you don't ditch an old Johnson boat motor.  You rebuild it and keep going.

It's going to cost me big time too.

----------


## hunter63

The problem with "Stuff"......is you have to keep up with the "Stuff"......LOL.

First house...was a house trailer...12' wide.
Had an old Clinton 2-1/2 HP mower...cut fine but the alum teeth were broke out of the alum. cast deck   so was kinda dangerous.

So bought a new one.....first time I used it hit a chunk of steel in the tall grass...broke off the crank and blade came flying out.
Had given the old one (that still ran) away...so had to borrow it back to cut my grass.

Picked up an old mower off the curb, had a rusted out deck but motor ran...dragged it home and made it fit.....
Next several years, changed decks and motors a couple of times even put a new crank in the broke original motor.

Finally ..... I had to cut the grass....had 3 motors that blew oil, wouldn't start or were blown up start, 4 broken decks with maybe 4 kinds of wheels....and nothing that ran.

Put ALL of them out on the curb...when a bought a new 6 HP......still have that one.
Young guy came by and picked up all of that stuff....You are Welcome.

Was just tired of messing with a 25 year old perpetual evolving lawn mower....LOL

----------


## Rick

I have one of those in the garage now. Nice aluminum deck mulcher. The emergency brake handle broke where the cable goes into the engine. They wanted like $50 for the part. I stole a rubber band off the evening paper and used it instead. Just have to replace it when they "age" out. Throttle cable broke...another $30 buck item. Used some paracord for that. Still working. Tie wrapped a tin can to the handle to hold my water bottle. Kinda the Beverly Hillbilly version but it's a garage queen. The last time I mowed I took out a shoulder so I hire it done now. Little kids and old men still come by to look at the engineering that went into it. I'm thinking museum piece. I'm sure the kids are thinking scrap metal.

----------


## hunter63

> I have one of those in the garage now. Nice aluminum deck mulcher. The emergency brake handle broke where the cable goes into the engine. They wanted like $50 for the part. I stole a rubber band off the evening paper and used it instead. Just have to replace it when they "age" out. Throttle cable broke...another $30 buck item. Used some paracord for that. Still working. Tie wrapped a tin can to the handle to hold my water bottle. Kinda the Beverly Hillbilly version but it's a garage queen. The last time I mowed I took out a shoulder so I hire it done now. Little kids and old men still come by to look at the engineering that went into it. I'm thinking museum piece. I'm sure the kids are thinking scrap metal.


Now ain't that the truth.....or as I have heard...."Farmer fixed"

Actually I was kind pleased when that young guy came by....walked to the door and "asked" if I was tossing out all the parts.

I don't see that much these days.....
When you are young and poor, have time and enthusiasm....and are not afraid to tear into something......does my heart good.
Had girl friend with him....madly in love with him, greasy hands and all.......

To be young......

----------


## 1stimestar

Didn't you work hard all your life so that when your snow blower broke, you COULD buy a new one?  Give your old one to neighbor who has been caring for it.

----------


## hunter63

> Didn't you work hard all your life so that when your snow blower broke, you COULD buy a new one?  Give your old one to neighbor who has been caring for it.



Yeah, well there is that.....LOL
Guess after all these years...a fixing/building and tending to most anything that needed it.....and just be reminded that maybe it's time to let some one or something new carry the load ...is just hard sometimes....to let that go.......If you know what I mean.

Oh and BTW...his is bigger and newer, besides he doesn't fix much of anything......

----------


## Rick

I always thought we fixed stuff because we didn't have any other option. Being poor as dirt has certain requirements tied to it. Fixing stuff is one of them.

----------


## hunter63

Well bit the bullet and headed out to the Farm/Lawn Care Equipment dealer....and going over my requirements decided on a new Ariens  Deluxe 28.
Didn't have then model I figured I needed (smaller, Big machine)...ordered it, be here in a week.

I chose these guys as that is where I get my other equipment, and they service what they sell.....and will deliver the machine.
They will also pick up and haul off the old machine...if it's still here when mine shows up.

Any one need a 8 HP snow blower?

As I was leaving the dealer...notice a rear tire low....stopped and had it checked...nail in it....

Never ends....LOL

----------


## Rick

Someone somewhere is wondering where his nail went to and thinking ... never ends.

----------


## Grizz123

this will solve all your problems

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvR-eaKUVqU

----------


## hunter63

> this will solve all your problems
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvR-eaKUVqU


Yeah, No Ship......almost sounds like the neighbors machine that does mine....LOL
It's a big-az John Deer

----------


## crashdive123

This too will solve your problems.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

What is that white stuff?

----------


## hunter63

Think maybe that V-8 blower could handle that.....LOL......

I was reminded that the new unit on order is actually the first "New" snowblower that I had purchased....all the others were used, picked up and fixed, donated.....but this one is...new new.....

Come on SNOW.....Bhohahahahaa....let's see what you got!......
Wait till it gets here OK?

----------


## crashdive123

> What is that white stuff?


Just something to add to your list.  It seems to get everywhere.

----------


## hunter63

The equipment store guy dropped off the new unit this morning....picked up the old unit.....
Staged, fueled, started, and ready to go.

That is a pretty big machine....Bhohahaha....

----------


## crashdive123

H63 waiting and hoping for a big snowfall.

----------


## Rick

I'll bet the county next door will get really ticked at him blowing on that snow on them. That rascal can toss some flakes.

----------


## Pizzed

> Snow blower Chapter 2......
> 
> So after the gas line on the 2 stage big blower was repaired....was watching it run...seemed to be running a little ratty unless I run a 1/2 choke.
> 
> Noticed the inside of the muffler was glowing.......
> 
> Soooooo....either running really lean, 
> BUT.....the carb has fixed needle, so can't really adjust it.
> 
> ...


Late to the dance here but had the same problem with my snowblower and discovered the flywheel key had sheared so the timing was off just enough to cause it to run like crap and overheat the exhaust.

----------


## hunter63

> Late to the dance here but had the same problem with my snowblower and discovered the flywheel key had sheared so the timing was off just enough to cause it to run like crap and overheat the exhaust.


Yeah, Thanks for the input.....
Had a push mower that happened to......didn't shear off all the way, but was kinda "off set" after running into a piece of steel post, the kids dragged into the back yard.

As far as I know it hadn't hit anything to put that much impact stress to the key....but who know.....?
This unit was older (10 years?) when I bought it from the neighbor, who had torn the carb apart, and couldn't put it back together, so I helped him....and ended up with it

I had actually fabricated the "flywheel hold bar" for the Briggs and Stratton 3 to 10 hp. to work on these.....and did so for many years.

After many years of picking up, fixing, rebuilding and basically messing with this kind of stuff...
I am going into my Geezer Mode:
"Don't feel like it anymore, so roll it to the curb, and buy a new one....let someone else fool with it"...stage....
LOL.

BTW Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome....
There is an intro section at:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

----------

